# Screen Printing Supplies In New Zealand!?



## roober (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello all,

I'm just starting out and was wondering where one could possibly find screen printing supplies (inks, frames, coaters, chemicals) in New Zealand. The place I currently buy from is so expensive ($45 starting price for an emulsion coaters, hinge clamps for $49?!). Please someone tell me there's a cheaper screen printing supply company here in NZ. I don't even want to think about how much money I've spent so far .

Btw I love reading all the info here in this forum, everyones so helpful and nice.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Cheaper than who?

Blue Print Imaging Ltd
1 Inlet Road
Takanini, Auckland
P: (09) 299-7770
blueprint

Inkjet Photo
PO Box 1638
Nelson
P: +0064 35451828

DIC Graphics, Auckland (Coates)
313-315 Church Street
Penrose Auckland
P: +64 9 636-2930

UNIVERSAL SCREEN SUPPLIES LTD.
7 BASALT PLACE
EAST TAMAKI
P.O. BOX 58-673, AUCKLAND
+64 9 274 3831
Screenprinting Solutions for New Zealand by Universal Screen
[email protected]


----------



## roober (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks soooooo much Mr. Greaves. I've contacted several of the companies you listed and have already got one price list in the mail and another on the way. It's good to know I'm not stuck with one company .


----------



## DaveWhite (Dec 25, 2007)

made three shirts with my universal and had very good results will post pictures soon


----------

